# Blotto RTA



## Q9550 (15/8/19)

Anyone know where to find stock of this RTA in the JHB area? Really keen on getting my hands on one but i see only SirVape has stock currently...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (15/8/19)

@Sir Vape has stock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zayaannaidoo (24/1/20)

Vape hulk has stock


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (24/1/20)

Capital Vapes Randburg has stock


----------



## Keen@n (25/1/20)

Vape Cartel


----------

